

Show HN: We built Tinder for clothes at the TC Disrupt Hackathon - blueski
http://www.shopornot.co

======
ozziegooen
Quite nice for a hackathon.

Some comments: 1) Want to choose a price range. $3k for a jacket? 2) When I
click "Like", the animation to get a copy of a new one should be the same as
when I click "Dislike", or at least in the same direction. I expect new items
to always come from the right, them coming from the left in some cases is
strange to me. 3) The default example "men's skinny jeans" should work as-is.
It would also be useful if there were a button "Choose" or something on the
home page.

------
vaughan
Great work guys. Would be excellent as a mobile app. If only there was some
way to replicate the Tinder "match" aspect. Maybe constraining matches to a
price range, brand choice, mutual friend likes or providing random discounts.

A pivot: how about you try the clothes on in a change room, take a photo and
then people can say buy or don't buy. I'm sure its been done.

------
furqanrydhan
I like the concept, I actually got sucked into it myself. I'd keep going with
it, I think it's great.

------
rdrgdvs
bought a sweater within 1 min of using it. the big discounts at kohl's helped.

